# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Humor rreth meshkujve

## katjushka

Burrat jane si "bonot e thesarit":
Duhet shume kohe qe te maturohen. 


Burrat jane si autobuzet
Ka gjithmone nje ne kthesen e rruges. 


Burrat jane si pllakat:
Nese i shtron mire per here te pare, mund te ecesh mbi to per vite me radhe! 


Burrat jane si takat e larta:
Eshte e lehte te ecesh mbi to, pasi ke mesuar se si ti perdoresh.



Burrat jane si kokoshkat:
Te kenaqin por vetem per pak.


Burrat jane si ilacet
Nuk jane te kenaqshme por te domosdoshme. 



Burrat jane si dirigjentet
Nuk dijne te bejne asgje, por kerkojne qe cdo gje te jete e perkryer.


Burrat jane si çeqet
Kane skadence te rregullt, jane te pavlefshem jashte dates .


Burrat jane si videoregjistratoret
Para, pas, para, pas, eject!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Burrat jane si "bonot e thesarit":
> Duhet shume kohe qe te maturohen. 
> 
> 
> Burrat jane si autobuzet
> Ka gjithmone nje ne kthesen e rruges. 
> 
> 
> Burrat jane si pllakat:
> ...



muahaha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## B.T.K

hej hej.

kush po flet per djem oree..

po ju jeni si lende narkotike.

ta futni po ta futni veq me qefin ton (djemve).

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Burrat jane si "bonot e thesarit":
> Duhet shume kohe qe te maturohen. 
> 
> 
> Burrat jane si autobuzet
> Ka gjithmone nje ne kthesen e rruges. 
> 
> 
> Burrat jane si pllakat:
> ...


KATJUSHKA,

qenke shtruar,...lol

se ne fillim ishe per prove,...

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Homer

Ha! Paska konkurenc ktu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## B.T.K

> Ha! Paska konkurenc ktu


konkurenc i qun ti kto????

ik mor jaooo se kto flasin me shtojca te sali berishes.

----------


## Xingaro

*Burrat jane si takat e larta:
Eshte e lehte te ecesh mbi to, pasi ke mesuar se si ti perdoresh.
*

Kjo s'durohet...

Femrat jane si birra.Pasi ke pire nje,do menjehere te kesh nje tjeter.

----------


## Zëu_s

Femrat jan si nevojtoret e qytetit, ose jan t'zonta ose t'dhime.

 :shkelje syri:

----------


## Izadora

Meshkujt jane me te zgjuar se femrat dhe toka eshte e rrafshet 

Cili eshte ndryshimi midis nje mashkulli dhe nje baterie :  Bateria ka dhe krahun pozitiv.

----------


## Zëu_s

Kur e din qe po t'rren ndonje femer ?
Q'atëhere kur ta hapin ajo gojën me folë.

----------


## Jack Watson

..................................................  ..................................................  .......

----------


## Zëu_s

Cilat femra te pelqejnë ma shum, ato qe folin shum, apo ato tjerat ?
Cilat ato tjerat ?

----------


## Izadora

> Femrat jan si nevojtoret e qytetit, ose jan t'zonta ose t'dhime.




Männer sind wie Klobrillen:
entweder besetzt oder beschissen.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Zëu_s

> Männer sind wie Klobrillen:
> entweder besetzt oder beschissen.


Warum nennen die Männer ihre Frauen so oft "Schatzi" ? 
Weil sie sich nicht entscheiden können, ob sie Schaf oder Ziege sagen sollen.

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Homer

Ne nje restorant, nje burr i thot komshise afer:
- Shampanja ju ben me te bukur zonje ...
* Por un s'kam pir asnje got zoteri ..
- Ok por un jam te e 8 ...


Nje grua dhe burri i saj:
* Kam nje te mir dhe nje te keqe per ty.
- Ah ?
* Do te ndahem ...
- Po e keqja ?

----------


## javan

> Cilat femra te pelqejnë ma shum, ato qe folin shum, apo ato tjerat ?
> Cilat ato tjerat ?


Ato qe kane vdekur.

----------


## katjushka

Pse burrat jane si vendet e parkimit? 
*Me te miret jane te zene, dhe ata qe jane te lire jane te vegjel 
ose te kote.* 


Cfare kane te perbashket burrat dhe shishet e birres? 
*Te dy jane bosh nga qafa e lart.*

----------


## bujarii

pse femrat jetojn me gjate,sepse nuk kan grua..

----------


## bombona

meshkujt jan si hija po e ndjeke te iken po ike te vjen pas ahahahaha

----------


## FLORIRI

Nje djale shkon tek farmacisti dhe i thote
- me jep nje prezervativ se do shkoj sonte tek e dashura
ia jep
Ben te dali dhe kthehet mbrapa
- Ma jep edhe nje tjeter se e dashura ka nje moter qe me ngjitet shume
Farmacisti ia jep edhe nje tjeter
Del tek dera te ike, dhe prap kthehet mbrapa
- Me fal se u bera i merzitshem, me jep edhe nje tjeter, kohet e fundit edhe e jema e te dashures, si shume me provokon
Ia jep edhe nje tjeter, dhe ky djali del nga farmacia,
Per darke e kishte lene te shkone tek shtepia e te dashures
Shkon dhe ulen te gjithe ne tavoline, ky ul koken dhe fillon te lutet me koke poshte, se ngrinte koken hic, kaluan 5 minuta, 10 minuta, 20 minuta, te gjithe u habiten, me shume e dashura e tij, e cila i afrohet e i thote
- I dashur nuk e dija qe ishe kaq fetar
-Po edhe un nuk e dija qe e kishe babin farmacist  :ngerdheshje:

----------

